# Italian A1 League - 20/21 march games (festival of the defences *lol*)



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

This tourn only 3 games under the 100 points-limit  

Reggio Calabria VS Varese *100-71* ( 2,500 sp)
Livorno VS Teramo *109-111* (6,000 sp.)
Roseto VS Treviso *102-106* (2,300 sp.)
Cantù VS Milan *76-62* ( 4,000 sp.)
Naples VS Biella *79-91* (2,800 sp.)
Bologna VS Trieste *121-62* (4,800 sp.)
Siena VS Avellino *105-87* ( 4,700 sp.)
Udine VS Messina *90-92* after 1 o.t. ( 2,400 sp.)
Pesaro VS Rome *74-99* (7,000 sp.)

*TOP SCORERS*
Charlie Bell (Livorno) *38* points 
Mario Boni (Teramo) *29* points 
Tyrone Grant (Teramo) *28* points 
Alphonso Ford (Pesaro) *27* points 
Tyus Edney (Treviso) *26* points 

*TOP REBOUNDERS*
Marquis Estill (Messina) *17* rebounds 
Lubos Barton (Rome) *14* rebounds 
Alessandro Cittadini (Naples) *12* rebounds 
Sophoklis Schortsanitis (Cantù) *11* rebounds 
Sinisa Kelecevic (Udine) *11* rim 

*STANDINGS* (place-team-win-lost-points)

01 *Treviso* 20-5 40 points
02 *Pesaro* 19-6 38 p. 
03 *Siena* 19-6 38 p.
04 *Bologna* 18-7 36 p.
05 *Naples* 15-10 30 p.
06 *Varese* 15-10 30 p.
07 *Cantù* 13-12 26 p.
08 *Reggio Calabria* 13-12 26 p.
---------
09 *Rome* 13-12 26 p.
10 *Biella* 11-14 22 p.
11 *Udine* 11-14 22 p.
12 *Teramo* 10-15 20 p.
13 *Milan* 10-15 20 p.
14 *Avellino* 9-16 18 p.
15 *Roseto* 9-16 18 p.
16 *Messina* 7-18 14 p.
17 *Livorno* 7-18 14 p.
18 *Trieste* 6-19 12 p.



















Ciao


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

wow...


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

*OT: LKL*



> Originally posted by <b>italianBBlover</b>!
> 
> Bologna VS Trieste *121-62*


This score is very similar to Lithuanian league (LKL) score from this Saturday. Zalgiris defeated Atletas 129-61. The score was 104-44 after 3 quarters and it seemed that it would be a new record of scored points or/and margin. Both records were set month ago by Zalgiris against the same team the score then was 146:64. 

But in the 4th quarter we kinda "stoped"... but we couldnt end without record. Zalgiris has made 23 triples in the game. The previous one was 18. It was 14/19 from outside after the first half. And more astonishing is that Zalgiris played without 4 main guys (Sabonis, Beard, Cota, Jankunas).

What is 3pt record in one game by a team in Italian league?


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: OT: LKL*



> Originally posted by <b>Zalgirinis</b>!
> 
> What is 3pt record in one game by a team in Italian league?


Hello Zalgy

*20/28* from 3 during Verona-Livorno at march 12, 2002

http://www.legabasket.it/game/?id=60192

--------------------

About the results: yes, I've seen the score of Kaunas VS Atletas some days ago ... quite big  

Today Bologna made his new team-record ( final +59 , but 2 minutes before it was +62 !!) .

Poor Triest ... they have a lot of problems ( injuries, but above all $$$ problems etc).

Gretz !


----------

